# Galveston Jetti HAMMERHEAD!!!



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Got a chance for trip out to the Jetti... Plentiful gaf top, ray, pompano, Sandies & Shark. Caught my personal best. 8-9' HAMMERHEAD!!!


----------

